# Beispiel zur Abfrage einer lokalen PostgresDB in Java!



## MASTERmind (28. Apr 2005)

Da ich mir selber erst mal einen abgebrochen habe, dies hinzubekommen, kann dieses Beispiel vielleicht Jemand anderem schneller helfen.

Wenn man das einmal gesehen hat ist es eigentlich trivial.

Dies ist vielleicht nicht die beste Möglichkeit, aber wenigstens eine, von der man ableiten kann.


 8) 

```
import java.sql.*;

public class Postgres
{
 int wert = 500;
 Connection con;
 ResultSet rs;
 PreparedStatement st;
 
 PreparedStatement statement;
 ResultSet result;
 

         public void verbindungHerstellen() throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException
         {
          Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");

          String url = "jdbc:odbc:PostgreSQL";
          con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, "userName", "passwort");
         }

         public void nameAbfragen() throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException
         {
         
          // 2. Anfrage
          statement = con.prepareStatement("Select name from DB");

          // 2. Ergebnis
          result = statement.executeQuery();

          int numberCols = result.getMetaData().getColumnCount();

          while (result.next())
          {
                   for(int i = 1; i <= numberCols; i++)
                   System.out.print(result.getString(i) + "");
                   System.out.println();
          }
          result.close();
          statement.close();
          con.close();
         }
         
         public void guthabenAbfragen() throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException
         {
          // 1. Anfrage
          st = con.prepareStatement("Select guthaben from DB");

          // 1. Ergebnis
          rs = st.executeQuery();

          int numCols = rs.getMetaData().getColumnCount();
          
          while(rs.next())
          {
                   for(int j = 1; j <= numCols; j++)
                   System.out.print(rs.getString(j) + "" );
                   System.out.println();
          }
             rs. close();
             st.close();
             con.close();
         }

 public static void main (String [] args) throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException
 {
   Postgres test = new Postgres();
   test.verbindungHerstellen();
   test.nameAbfragen();
   //test.guthabenAbfragen();
 }
}
```


----------



## DP (28. Apr 2005)

jou, steht aber auch schon in den faq's. da hätteste dir keinen abbrechen müssen


----------



## MASTERmind (28. Apr 2005)

Habe mir das auch angesehen, aber woher weiß man zb, dass das mit der PostgreSQL Datenbank genauso(methodisch) läuft wie mit MySQL???

Kann ja nicht schaden!? *lol*


----------



## Bleiglanz (28. Apr 2005)

MASTERmind hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe mir das auch angesehen, aber woher weiß man zb, dass das mit der PostgreSQL Datenbank genauso(methodisch) läuft wie mit MySQL?



Das ist der Sinn und Zweck von JDBC


----------



## MASTERmind (28. Apr 2005)

@Bleiglanz:

Das ist mir jetzt auch klar!

Es ist halt so, dass wenn man sowas irgendwo liest, sehr abstrakt beschrieben ist.

Als Anfänger ist es schwierig da durch zu steigen.

Dies soll nur eine kleine Hilfestellung sein für die, die das auch so sehen!



Ich wüßte noch ganz gern, wie man das prinzipiell mit einer Datenausgabe in einem GUI macht(zb in einer JTabel).

Kann ich das GUI in der gleichen Klasse schreiben oder sollte ich dafür besser eine eigene Klasse schreiben???


----------

